# African Cichlid Fry



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, I am coming back to the hobby after a long absence and need some advice please.

I have setup a nice tank of africans. They have been breeding, but the fry are probably devoured before too long. I intend to remove a Lab that has a mouthful into a 15 gal and tery to raise the fry. What is the best way to feed them for optimal growth?

Help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

celticman said:


> Hi, I am coming back to the hobby after a long absence and need some advice please.
> 
> I have setup a nice tank of africans. They have been breeding, but the fry are probably devoured before too long. I intend to remove a Lab that has a mouthful into a 15 gal and tery to raise the fry. What is the best way to feed them for optimal growth?
> 
> ...


Depending on their size I use and recommend:
Hikari First Bites which is almost like a powder or if they're a little New Life Spectrum Grow. I also use NLS H2O Stable Wafers. I drop in a piece in the morning and the fry pick at it all day. I remove any leftovers in the evening when I get home.

Here are some links:
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c7026/c274418/p17519187.html
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/grow-growth-enhancing-05mm-sinking-pellets-p-5517.html
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/stable-sinking-wafers-p-5770.html
--
Paul


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

what i did when i ran out of first bites for my newest born babies was crush up the nls grow to a fine powder. Once they were big enough to fit a few pellets at normal size in there bodies i stopped crushing it up.


----------

